# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  What does this girl say?

## MasterAdmin

I need help with three phrases. Could you type what this girls says in French and the translation of the phrases to English.   
WAV files 
Phrase 1 - http://masterrussian.net/french/1.wav
Phrase 2 - http://masterrussian.net/french/2.wav
Phrase 3 - http://masterrussian.net/french/3.wav 
Thanks.

----------


## basurero

Sexy voice. I wanna learn French.

----------


## translationsnmru

1.wav _Est-ce que tu veux trinquer avec moi?_ (And then she repeats the same phrase more slowly). 
It means, literally, "Do you want touch/clink glasses with me?" (It is understood that it is actually means that they will drink together after touching their glasses). 
After that, she says "Cincin" (Self-explanatory, I think) 
links 2 and 3 are broken

----------


## MasterAdmin

Thank you for the first one.
Links 2 and 3 should now work.

----------


## basurero

> 1.wav _Est-ce que tu veux trinquer avec moi?_ (And then she repeats the same phrase more slowly). 
> It means, literally, "Do you want touch/clink glasses with me?" (It is understood that it _ actually means that they will drink together after touching their glasses). 
> After that, she says "Cincin" (Self-explanatory, I think) 
> links 2 and 3 are broken

----------


## translationsnmru

Thank, basurero, I know  :: . I was just an editing error, when you change something in your sentence and forget to remove something else  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Here's what she says.  ::   
Phrase 2 - Veux-tu boire quelque chose ? Do you want a drink?
Phrase 3 - Je t'appr

----------

